# issues ethernet connection



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you had an IT person check the port, and cabling yet?


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

No i haven't, I'm simply connecting to a switch then to plc, there's atleast 5 other machines on the switch as well


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

industrial951 said:


> Im having issues staying connected to a L35 compact logix controll over ethernet. This plc controls a production line of conveyors. When I connect over Ethernet I can't upload the project from the controller because the connection times out and when i do get online its way to slow to navigate through the program or practically do anything. I've tried both ethernet drivers in rs linx. I just installed rslogix 5000 on this laptop and I have the entire software installed, I'm wondering if that's were the problem is comming from, I'm thinking of unistallin everything and just install the version 16 that I need. There has been other programers that have had no issues staying connected and navigating through the program. I've used task monitor and the Ethernet module on the controller is being hardly used from what I can tell. Any help would be appreciated


Assuming this is a new install not a new problem in an existing, previously working, device, using "ping" and it's switches can be enlightening.

http://www.computerhope.com/pinghlp.htm


Using traceroute can let you see what the route is through other devices possibly showing a conflict.

http://www.computerhope.com/tracert.htm


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

to me it sounds like the host is dropping the connection. But he said it is just a switch, and the units. which would mean no dhcp, so maybe there is an ip routing conflict. wish i knew more about this ****


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Have you tried to plug in direct and setting up a DH driver (probably at 19200, but just use the auto configure)?


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I connected via rs232 and its even worse, rediculously slow, that why I'm wondering if its a software issue possibly. I've tried different ip adresses also, still no luck Hmmmm, thx for the replies


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ohhhh, I wonder if you have the wrong port settings. 

What operating system are you using? 
And are you using a usb-serial connection?


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm on Windows 7, I pretty sure I have the correct port, device manager> com #. Thats why i tried connecting over ethernet instead.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Do you have a laptop with xp on it, and a serial connection?


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

No I dnt actually, I just use the usb to serial on Windows 7


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

industrial951 said:


> No I dnt actually, I just use the usb to serial on Windows 7


granted not the same situation, I run into tons of issues with other devices and windows 7 and that usb-serial issue. 

I actually bought an older laptop and it works every single time


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it does work on other controllers, slc and control logix, but for some reason on this compact logix I'm having terrible connection issues


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

industrial951 said:


> Well it does work on other controllers, slc and control logix, but for some reason on this compact logix I'm having terrible connection issues


does everyone else use the same laptop you are using?


----------

